# Another "where's my car?" post drop-off thread...



## milepig (Apr 24, 2012)

pcbrew said:


> This happened when I linked your BMWFS account. I guess they figure you have the car once you have paid for it.
> 
> Solution is to delete the car and then add it back.
> Only link the BMWFS info when you take re-delivery.


Solution is to delete the car and NOT add it back. Adding it back will again take away the status information.


----------



## milepig (Apr 24, 2012)

pcbrew said:


> This happened when I linked your BMWFS account. I guess they figure you have the car once you have paid for it.
> 
> Solution is to delete the car and then add it back.
> Only link the BMWFS info when you take re-delivery.


---- Duplicate -------


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

milepig said:


> Solution is to delete the car and NOT add it back. Adding it back will again take away the status information.


That didn't work either.
cheers
vern


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

boi222 said:


> How do you guys check this? The BMW site no longer displays my production status after i picked up in Munich. It now shows as if i already have it on my account.


My cars progress can be tracked on my owner's page but you can also call 1 800-831-1117 If you have a VIN or production #.
Good luck


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

VIZSLA said:


> My cars progress can be tracked on my owner's page but you can also call 1 800-831-1117 If you have a VIN or production #.
> Good luck


It still would be nice to track it on the web site but nothing seems to work.:dunno:
cheers
vern


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

vern said:


> It still would be nice to track it on the web site but nothing seems to work.:dunno:
> cheers
> vern


Even when it does work it tends to be days behind the actual status.


----------



## milkncrackas (Aug 28, 2011)

You can create a new account, add the production number but NOT the BMW FS account and you can track it that way


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

milkncrackas said:


> You can create a new account, add the production number but NOT the BMW FS account and you can track it that way


When I remove everything and then add just the production number all the same information comes up and you still can't track the car. 
cheers
vern


----------



## milkncrackas (Aug 28, 2011)

Not remove and add back, you actually need to create a whole new account for myBMW with a new email address.

Go to https://www.bmwusa.com/secured/cont...spx&return=/secured/content/forms/signup.aspx

Say "Yes" to having a BMW and "No" to having a BMWFS account, then enter your production number. It's the only workaround I've been able to find.


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

Interesting. All I had to do was remove the car and add it back.
My '02 E46 was still listed.

Maybe you need to log out after deleting it & log in again.
Do you have any other cars with BMWFS tied to the email?


----------



## milepig (Apr 24, 2012)

Very happy to report that the car is now sitting in my own parking space. Bumper looks perfect.


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome, I am jealous. 
July 6 PCD for me, counting down.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

We're in NYC for the weekend.
Odd knowing that the car is sitting just across the Hudson.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Received the call today.
Car at dealer will be ready for P/U Fri.
BMW still has it in the finishing Touches stage.


----------

